# sponge filter



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

yeah im going to setup a molly breeding tank and im afraid of the wee little fry being sucked up by my filter. does anyone have a good link on how i can convert my filter into a sponge filter?? and also do undergravel filters suck up fry??


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

blueblue48 said:


> yeah im going to setup a molly breeding tank and im afraid of the wee little fry being sucked up by my filter. does anyone have a good link on how i can convert my filter into a sponge filter??


What filter do you use?


> and also do undergravel filters suck up fry??


I don't think it would do harm on the livebearer fry but it will be a different story for fry of egg-layers especially when they are kept in pits dug by their parents. As the livebearer fry are pretty much well-developed, the chances of them being sucked by UG filter may not be high.


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

ok. i have 2 filters in there right now for my 2 fat and small goldfish that ill soon be moving to a 30 gal. but there just little filters that came in a kit. i think ones an aqua tech 5-15 and the others a some kind of brand 10-20.


----------



## porksnorkel (Oct 6, 2006)

place an aqua clear 30 sponge over ur filter intakes. dig out a lil hole in the sponge for the pipe to fit in, being careful not to tear through to the outside.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

something like this? http://www.fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1501 that one has carbone in it but i made one with just a sponge


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Here's asimple idea for you, but it may get removed.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_powerhead_filter.php


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks!


----------

